# Changed Venue Now Schultz Canal Sat 12



## Guest

StevenM said:


> Look I need a fish.


Me too, not just a fish fish, an actually fish in the yak. I haven't caught a real fish yet from my Revo, just stinking catfish.

So I am keen just have to talk SWMBO into letting me go, geez 0430 is abit rude tho, how about later?

I was thinking of invading ar we ther yet's territory and have a go at Redcliffe area if the winds was right?

Anywhere tho Steven, you decide I'm there. This time we can have a race seriously and I can put you to shame.

Oh, Sunday suits me best.

Cheers


----------



## WayneD

New tinny and a new yak, geez your good for a loan. How bout you take your tinny out and I'll take the Revo for a test peddle, thinking of selling my tinny and following to the dark side.

Ummmm where is the boat passage????


----------



## Guest

WayneD said:


> Ummmm where is the boat passage????


Near mouth of Brisbane River,

Cheers


----------



## WayneD

Cool that's one of the spots on my "to do" list.


----------



## WayneD

Thanks for the offer Gra but I think I would rather test the outback and Revo at the same time that way I can compare the two. From reading all the reports on here it sounds like it's a hard choice between the two of them.

Steve, the wind looks absolutely shite, I'll reserve my decision until Friday. It's going to be fairly exposed out there isn't it???


----------



## Guest

Steven

Wind looks shite alright even for Saturday. I might look for a protected estuary for a fish. I need to get some points on the board for the comp so might even look at going back to a dam.

Cheers


----------



## Guest

I'm up for Saturday, just tell me where guys.

I'll be there.

Tell me what tackle I will need?

Cheers


----------



## WayneD

The usual, SP's for flathead, bream. Troll a lure for flathead, Gra guarantee's a flathead at his spot x. Steve sounds like he might bring some bait to try also. I think cod are common further upstream as well as the odd Jack. I have only ever fished once there before with the boys from BFO and they were casting small HB's toward mangrove edges and pulling in bream.


----------



## Gigantor

If KBF area is the spot and the trip is Satuirday morning - then I'm in as well.

The other option is in the same area, which is Jacksons Creek (just outside KBF to the right). Jacksons Crk has a lot more shelter from the southerlies/south-easterlies, as it has high banks down the southern side for most of the way.

Forecast for Sat is 15 knot Southerlies. Tides : Low = 5:31am, High = 12:00pm

What's the launching time?

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Guest

So lauch spot is opossite dump on *which road*?

Cheers


----------



## Gigantor

Gra & others,

I'm just a little concerned that the current forecast of 15 knot Southerly could be stronger. So somewhere that offers some protection possibilities will be a smart strategy me thinks. I'm happy to go with the general concensus. 5am to 5:30am on Saturday is cool for me. I'm just wanting to test my leaky tub and see if the tennis-ball sized blob of silicone found it's mark.

I await your esteemed advice in due course.

Pierre


----------



## Aussiefisho

I'd be keen to tag along as well though can't make Saturday morning. Will probably just check it out myself that arvo as I've never been in the area. If someone feels like doing another trip on the Sunday morning I'd be keen for that.

Would you reccommend the area for a novice fishing kayaker?


----------



## WayneD

You'd better change the thread topic then Steve. Geez everyone is taking over your trip threads latley. First we suggest we go to Lenthalls instead of wherever you were going and now we change the venue again on this trip!!!!!

Aussie Fisho
Any place is a good place for novices. Last time I went here there was a bit of boat traffic as they head out the mouth. Keep to the banks and you should be OK. Duck up Jackson Creek and cast SP and HB in there.

I should be there around 5ish Sat morning I will head straight up to Jackson Cr to get some shelter if it's windy.


----------



## Gigantor

Aussiefisho,

No probs. It's a fairly easy area to paddle. Suggest once you launch head to the southern side - that will keep you out of the way of power boats. Lots of mangrove lined banks to either troll along or flick lures into. A good flathead location. My suggested lure to try would be a 50mm Squidgie Killer Tomato Squidgie fish on a 1/8 once jighead. The flattie love 'em.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## WayneD

gra said:


> PDO caught plenty of Poddy Mullet off the pontoon last week if that's your thing.
> Gra


Castnet?


----------



## Gigantor

Wayne,

I guess the weather has influenced the changes of late.

Pete


----------



## Aussiefisho

Righto will give those suggestions a go.

Cheers for the info


----------



## WayneD

Pete

I always told myself that I would upgrade the Espri after a year or so. It was a great starters yak and I am sure someone will love it after me. Until recently I had never even contemplated the hobie's as I always thought they didn't really suit my fishing needs. But on boxing day when I had to paddle against that wind man I was buggered, plus I couldn't even fire a cast off before I was blown off the spot I wanted to fish. To be able to maintain your position in the current/wind whilst still having your hands free to fish will be awesome/ When it all comes down to it I am in this sport to fish not paddle, so if a peddler gives me the freedom and right fishing platform that I desire then I'll get one. Just have to sell a few things to be able to afford one 

PS....want to sell your outback?


----------



## Gigantor

Wayne,

The Hobie's are a great fishing platform alright.

No, not interested in selling my leaking Outback. But are you interested in buying my brand spanking new Hobie Adventure? I've only used it once, have installed 2 Scotty rod holders with extensions (pic attached). It's a nice yak but the Outback has it all over the Adventure - more forward pockets and moulded rod holders, wider across the middle etc. I'm wanting to get another Outback.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## WayneD

Nah the Adventure is way too long for my liking, wouldn't fit on my car or trailer. Won't Mal take it as a trade in on another outback?

Leaky outback, did I miss a post somewhere?


----------



## Gigantor

That's my other issue. I have a 6m x 4.5m shed and the Adventure now has to sit down the middle of the shed, which is a pain. Yeah I'm sure Mal will do a swap.

Yes. Seems a number of Hobie owners have the same issue, which seems to relate to the Mirage Drive slot of older models.


----------



## Guest

WayneD said:


> Leaky outback, did I miss a post somewhere?


viewtopic.php?f=10&t=12527

cheers


----------



## Gigantor

Yeah didn't know my post would create so much attention. Yikes man!!!!!!! Seems I wasn't the only one with the issue.


----------



## Gigantor

DITTO!!!!


----------



## pcsolutionman

I fished shultz the other day land based, it was an absolute cesspool, rubbish floating down from the recent rains. There wasnt even a rising tide :shock: :shock: the water coming down was too strong for the tide. I didnt catch anything worth talking about hope you guys fair better. I know I wont be heading back there. I cant stand trying to cast between bottles,cars,trolleys etc it makes me sick the amount of rubbish people just discard  

Lee


----------



## WayneD

Just realised I could have a peddle test on both the outback and Revo on Sat after the fishing session.


----------



## Gigantor

Lee,

I know what you mean. You obviously fished from the northern side. I never fish that side because of all the human rubbish in the water - lost one lure there once and never again. The other side of the river is pretty good territory though or on the northern side behind the Nudgee Golf Course. I have been to one other place that is worse for man-made crap...Forgan Cove @ North Pine Dam. I wish I had taken a photo. There was whole cases of empty beer bottles lying everywhere, some smashed. Must have been approx. 50 cases in the small area that I walk that day. I couldn't stand it and left.

Wayne,

Your welcome to have a test on my Outback. Anyone is for that matter? I could pop home and get the Adventure if your interested???? :lol:

Scotty,

Yeah cure time of the All Clear is minimum 48 hours+. I'd leave for a minimum 1 week. I used the same to stick my tranny and it was still soft 1 week later. I ended up leaving it for 2 weeks before I took it out again - the thing is now stuck hard and ain't going anywhere.

Pete


----------



## Gigantor

Chaps,

Have been watching the weather forecast for tomorrow. After a day or so of suggesting fine for Sat & Sun with 15 knot winds from the south, the BOM are now suggesting showers with southerlys at 15 to 25 knots for Sat. Hopefully the BOM has got it wrong. Hope to see you there at around 4:45am.

Pete


----------



## WayneD

Yeah I think i am out too. I think I would prefer to fish the fresh so might give Hinze a go. Not as much wind down the coast.


----------



## Gigantor

I'm not out yet. I'll make the call tomorrow morning when I get up. If the rain is minimal and the wind is reasonable I'll be there. I haven't been in the yak since 1 Dec 07 - THAT'S LAST YEAR!!!   

I can't take it anymore - I gotta get out of the house and on the water. :shock:

Pete


----------



## WayneD

Hey where's my something special Steve!!!!!

Actually it might be lonely fishing by myself at Hinze so I will probably show.


----------



## Guest

I'm thinking about not going.

I am home crook today, no energy, I'm buggered, Last thing I feel like doing is getting up early tomorrow to fish in crap weather.

I am thinking of doing an afternoon session tommorrow at Maroon or Moogerah.

Cheers


----------



## Gigantor

Take it easy and get better, Sel. Catch ya next trip. Pete


----------



## Guest

I might turn up yet, just had a look at Seabreeze, doesn't look too bad tommorrow.

Have to take some of my wife's german relies to chinese tonight, so a sweet and sour might do wonders for me.

Cheers


----------



## Gigantor

Nah go the Szechuan Beef - that'll clean you out and get you back to normal again.

Yeah tomorrow morn is looking OK at the moment. Could be good fun.

Pete


----------



## WayneD

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Guest

I'm in, I'm packed, just rigging now,

Seeyas there sometime in the morning.

Cheers


----------



## WayneD

Damn Cabela's website, look at the time. I will be there.


----------



## Aussiefisho

How'd you go?

I'm about check the area out this arvo and again (probably) tomorrow morning.

Cheers,


----------



## BlueRoo

Hey there has this trip happened yet or is sunday the go. If the trip is sunday do you mind an extra yak tagging along.
Cheers Stue


----------



## Aussiefisho

Estraury Girl and I headed out Sunday morning and I got a killing - 7 flathead and a brim (4 of the flatties were over 50cm). Out of my first 6 or 7 casts I only didnt get a hook up or a hit once. Good old shrimp gulps! Lost a big flathead too but you don't want to hear about the one that got away!

That was (more or less) my first time fishing out of a kayak. Pretty impressed with whole kayking fishing now!

Estruary girl said she'd do a write up and post the pics so keep an eye out.

Sorry Blue Roo - I didn't recheck this post in time. Hopefully next time.


----------



## Guest

Yeah

It's an impressive spot, thanks Gra. I'm going back there asap but on a full tide and fish it out.

Cheers


----------

